# Introducing wolfden staff shooters 2010-2011



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

WE AT WOLFDEN BOWSTRINGS ARE VERY EXCITED TO INTRODUCE OUR AWESOME STAFF OF SHOOTER FOR 2010-22011 IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTION ABOUT WOLFDEN STRINGS THESE ARE THE GUYS TO TALK TO, THE ARE THE HEART AND SOUL OF OUR COMPANY WE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME EACH AND EVERYONE OF THEM TO THE PACK:thumbs_up
OUR PRO STAFF-STATE
1. TODD HINKLE-NEB
2. GENE GODDARD-NEB
3.MIKE ENSIGN-IOWA
4.MARTY THOMPSON-OHIO
5.RICK OAKLEY-NY
6.JOSEPH BROWN-MICH
7.CHRIS SINGLETARY-NC
8. GLEN BENNETT-MICH
9.KELLY ROGERS-SC
10. JASON HANES-PA 
11. LAST BUT NOT LEAST MATT HILL FROM NC. OUR CO-COORDINATOR!!!!!!

HUNTING STAFF-STATE
1.JOHN HUMPHRIES-OHIO
2. CHASE KILE-GA
3. DAN HAMMETT-CT
4.MARCUS MITCHELL-PA
5. CODY ADDIE-LA
6. CHAD TIPTON-CO
7. BILL SANDERS-ILL

AND ME BILL PETHETEL FROM OHIO WOLFDEN STAFF COORDINATOR
PLAESE HELP ME WELCOME OUR AWESOME STAFF,

CONGRATES TO ALL FROM JASON,MATT AND BILL:thumbs_up


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

I just want also welcome to every one and good luck this hunting season lets smoke some big ones this year.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the introduction!

Look forward to workin with y'all this year!

Can't wait to get my new bow set up with some Wolfdens!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for everything and hope its going be a great season. Good luck to every one.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Jason,Matt,and Bill,

Thanks for putting me on the staff. I'll get some pics up as soon as I get my strings. Good luck to all the other staffers.:thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Just got my strings in! They look great and top notch work too as I've heard/seen. 

Can't wait to get a set on my Monster and my Retribution!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad to be on Staff with you guys. Just got my signed contract in, waiting on my first set of strings to get here ! 
Will get a pic posted as soon as the strings come in !

Some of you guys are lucky you get to shoot at deer soon, in PA we have to wait until October !


----------



## CTBloodBro (Jul 7, 2010)

This is going to be a awesome beginning for all of us staffers and for Wolfden. I put my New string/cable on my bow and the quality is unbelieveable . Servings cannot not be compared to any others and the quality is amazing. The speed i get from my bow now is better than my old strings. I will be a Wolfden user for life!

Dan
CT Hunting Staff


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah but you guys got some real monsters there.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Be ordering my second set here shortly!

I'll go a step further an say that the string and servings are some of the best I've seen. 

The red and silver look awesome together.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Wolfden . Awesome staff cant wait to meet some of ya down the line . Lets lay down some critters .


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Glad to be part of the pack. Hope we all have a prosperous hunting season.


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm glad to be a part of the pack and wish everyone the best of luck this season.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

glad to be part of the pack. thanks guys. so what all info do you need for my first set of strings? and i will be doing the pay pall afterwards you can wait till the end of month to just let me know.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Good luck this season guys.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Bump TTT for a great company ! cant wait to get my strings !!! anyone get theirs and use them yet? how are they holding up? gaining any speed with them?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Hanesie said:


> Bump TTT for a great company ! cant wait to get my strings !!! anyone get theirs and use them yet? how are they holding up? gaining any speed with them?


I got mine but wasnt able to shoot them before I had to get rid of my Axe. They looked great and the serving was some of the best Ive ever seen. Ill have another set ordered next week hopefully.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Bill did you still want pictures for the website?


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

yes guys we need pics of all the staffers for our new website!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Will get a pic to you guys as soon as my new strings get here. Will put them on my bow and showcase them in the pic !!


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

when is the new website expected to be up and running??


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Guys if you dont have your pic and contract in please do so asap.....
Thanks bill


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Guys I am off work next wednesday thru sunday and plan to have the website up and active by the end of the week. So get those pics to me.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Jason/Bill/Matt, 

Nice talking to you all in the past 2 days !! Shouldnt be long until my strings get here !! Cant wait to get them on and break them in with a kill come October !!!!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Guys I am off work next wednesday thru sunday and plan to have the website up and active by the end of the week. So get those pics to me.


I'll send you one this weekend.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Morning Bump !!


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

A quick correction to the list of staffers
Mike Ensign-Nebraska
Todd Hinkle-Iowa
Gene Goddard-Iowa

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Everyone who has sent me their order should have them by the end of next week. I appreciate everyone who has called to chat. If I have asked you for serving specs please get them to me asap so we can get you set up.


----------



## beararcher16232 (Aug 14, 2010)

what email can i send a pic to and what information do you need?


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Happy holiday to all.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks John, 

Jason, Will send you the serving lengths for my Monster 7 tomorrow !


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Special Thanks! And I will get pics out this week! Strings are being shipped this week! Glad to be on board with all you guys! If you have any questions PLEASE PM me! I have had these strings before! One word comes to mind! "AWESOME"


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

TTT for some great strings!


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

I placed my order tonight, can't wait to receive them. Good luck to all of you that have started your hunting season!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Guys still a few contracts out so if we dont recieve in a few days or at least hear from you we will open those spots back up!!!!!!!!!!
Bill
staff coordinator


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Just put a set on my am35 awesome in time from time of put on and shot bout 50 shots and stayed perfect and never had to put a twist in the cables!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 0 peep movement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbs_upi didnt have any peep rotation from shot one


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

HOYT68 said:


> Guys still a few contracts out so if we dont recieve in a few days or at least hear from you we will open those spots back up!!!!!!!!!!
> Bill
> staff coordinator


 ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

These strings are awesome. Got my bow setup today and all I can say is WOW. I'll get some pics up in a day or two.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

johnh1720 said:


> these strings are awesome. Got my bow setup today and all i can say is wow. I'll get some pics up in a day or two.


guys i have to say ive shot most strings on the market and imho these are by far the best not because i am part of the staff but because i beleive in these awesome strings!!!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm looking forward to receiving mine. I will be sure to post a picture once they are installed.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

my strings should be here this week !! season starts October 2nd so I need to shoot it a little after it gets here !!!!!


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Hanesie your strings shipped out tuesday!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Jason, 

Sounds good !! CANT wait to get them !! hopefully they're here by the weekend so i can get them on


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Good morn pack anyone doing any good huntin yet??????????????????????????


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

I finished my pronghorn season yesterday. It looks like I will be eating tag soup this year. I'm now getting ready for elk and deer.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

HOYT68 said:


> Good morn pack anyone doing any good huntin yet??????????????????????????


Goin to some suburban woods this week I time or 2 and hopefully out to some public land later in the week. Come on back straps!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ChaseK said:


> Goin to some suburban woods this week I time or 2 and hopefully out to some public land later in the week. Come on back straps!


good luck.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

*slings*

I still have to wait until October 2nd here in Pa, 

but did have this nice guy come into the cam the other night


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Ordered mine last week , Bill Il be sending you my pic for the website


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Put a new stand out tonight, cant wait to get out there and hunt next week !!

TTT---night bump


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hanesie said:


> I still have to wait until October 2nd here in Pa,
> 
> but did have this nice guy come into the cam the other night
> View attachment 901082


Very nice!


----------



## CTBloodBro (Jul 7, 2010)

Had a doe and yearling out at 60yds opening day. Then saturday had the same two come in at 50 and got winded. The wind was very inconsistent and blowing all over.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

heres a couple we found for you guys [matt& kelly] come nov!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

HOYT68 said:


> heres a couple we found for you guys [matt& kelly] come nov!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Very nice.


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking forward to hunting Ohio this year!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

got my strings today...they look great, and the serving, never seen anything like it, nice job Jason !


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Great Hanesie!Now get them on and get shootin!

Buckeye and psefan yours are shipping tomorrow. Chris and kelly and JJ yours are shipping monday.


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds great, can't wait to get them on the bow!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Hey Jason
Got my strings! These are the best strings and cables I have seen! Not to mention cool looking! The servings are the best also! Thanks!!


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Guys there is one thing you need to very careful about with these strings they have been known to cause excessive.............................................*SPEED GAINS!*
John1720 picked up around 16fps with his new strings. And before the bashers start yes everything was measured to be equal(weight,arrow weight, draw length etc.)


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Guys also remember we pay our staff members for selling strings so lets get some shops signed up and get some new customer orders coming in as well.
Please post up pics of your strings installed!New website is going to go live this weekend. It'll still need some tweaking once it does but it'll be running.It's gonna have lots of interactive features that the staff and customers can join in on.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Guys also remember we pay our staff members for selling strings so lets get some shops signed up and get some new customer orders coming in as well.
> Please post up pics of your strings installed!New website is going to go live this weekend. It'll still need some tweaking once it does but it'll be running.It's gonna have lots of interactive features that the staff and customers can join in on.


 lets go guys lets keep ole jason busy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the best strings.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

TTT,....guys, if you havent put one of these on your bow yet, what are you waiting for????


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Guys there is one thing you need to very careful about with these strings they have been known to cause excessive.............................................*SPEED GAINS!*
> John1720 picked up around 16fps with his new strings. And before the bashers start yes everything was measured to be equal(weight,arrow weight, draw length etc.)


Looking forward to receiving my strings next week and then suffering from a case of "excessive speed gains".


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

BuckeyeNative said:


> Looking forward to receiving my strings next week and then suffering from a case of "excessive speed gains".


You will be very happy.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

The new website is up and live. The address is www.wolfdenstrings.com Please keep in mind that it is still under construction. But the basic info company contact etc are there.I have some of the staff pics up,but guys if you haven't sent us your picture yet keep in mind you are required to provide one as part of the staff.Over the next few weeks we will be adding a dealer only page and adding more content overall as we go. So check it out and let us know your feed back.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

wolfdenstrings said:


> the new website is up and live. The address is www.wolfdenstrings.com please keep in mind that it is still under construction. But the basic info company contact etc are there.i have some of the staff pics up,but guys if you haven't sent us your picture yet keep in mind you are required to provide one as part of the staff.over the next few weeks we will be adding a dealer only page and adding more content overall as we go. So check it out and let us know your feed back.


 and remember guys we still have some contracts still out and if these issues are not take care of we will be filling some spots pease respond asap hunting season is upon us so we are all going to be busy so we need to have these taken care of!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bill


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

guys jason and i will be going over the staffers sunday and for the ones that have not turned in a contract , ordered their strings and provided a photo, we will be opening these spots backup so please do your best to contact us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks bill


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Bill, I just bought a camera, trying to figure how to load it and send it to you. Thanks Bill Sanders....... p.s strings paid for and ordered and you have my contract.


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Chris I need your shipping address. Guys please resend me all your shipping info and pictures to [email protected] I am starting a new file for the new website.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Chris I need your shipping address. Guys please resend me all your shipping info and pictures to [email protected] I am starting a new file for the new website.


Will do.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

HOYT68 said:


> guys jason and i will be going over the staffers sunday and for the ones that have not turned in a contract , ordered their strings and provided a photo, we will be opening these spots backup so please do your best to contact us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> thanks bill


ttt


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

HOYT68 said:


> guys jason and i will be going over the staffers sunday and for the ones that have not turned in a contract , ordered their strings and provided a photo, we will be opening these spots backup so please do your best to contact us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> thanks bill


10-4! Got it covered.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

pic is on the way.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

wolfdenstrings said:


> The new website is up and live. The address is www.wolfdenstrings.com Please keep in mind that it is still under construction. But the basic info company contact etc are there.I have some of the staff pics up,but guys if you haven't sent us your picture yet keep in mind you are required to provide one as part of the staff.Over the next few weeks we will be adding a dealer only page and adding more content overall as we go. So check it out and let us know your feed back.


ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Il have to find those measurements Jason not sure what i did with it. The string looks awesome il get you some pictures . Thanks Bill


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys these strings perform like no other. contact Jason for your orders, cant beat his prices either

Jason, I will get a pic to you shortly for the webstie


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

These strings are awesome. Over 500 shots and the peep hasn't moved one bit. Now that is what I call quality.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats some great quality strings


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Got my strings in yesterday. I cannot wait to get them on my bow.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

hoyt68 said:


> guys jason and i will be going over the staffers sunday and for the ones that have not turned in a contract , ordered their strings and provided a photo, we will be opening these spots backup so please do your best to contact us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks bill


 ttt


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Received my strings today, they look great. I will post pics once I get them installed.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

guys, anyone knock anything down yet?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Anymore pics of strings?


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the Pack.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Wolfden Staffers, if you have not sent me your picture yet which is required by the contract you signed you will be removed from the staff on friday the 22nd if I do not receive your picture by then. I also understand there are a few contracts still unsigned and I will be getting with Bill and we will reopen those positions.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the best strings.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Got my strings on the M7 today. They look freakin sweet!

Shootin well too. Still gotta do some fine tuning but it's close. 

Goin huntin Wednesday evening with a buddy in a hot spot an the rut is on down here on the coast so hopefully I'll get a chance at one!


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Chase.....Good luck with your hunt. I will be getting in the woods about the same time.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks buckeye. 

I'm gonna shoot whatever walks by but hoping for a decent buck. Hah. 

Hope to get my strings settled an pins set before then so I ain't tempted to pull out the rifle like my buddy keeps tryin to get me to hah.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Good luck out there Chase.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Good to see things are going well for you Jason. I loved the strings I got off you last time.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the pack.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

The best strings on the market


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

You got that right!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

PRO STAFFER KELLY ROGERS WITH HIS OHIO BUCK, HIM AND MATT ARE HUNTING WITH ME THIS WEEK THE BUCKS ARE STARTING TO CHASE HARD:teeth:


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Jason, how are the new PSE's looking???


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

They are awesome. The new Evo is the real deal.And the supra is gonna be the target bow to have this year.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice buck Kelly.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

*wolfden strings strike down a bird at 28 yds*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/asset.php?fid=912568&uid=11295&d=1289093970


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*Hammered a nice one tonight!*

He was 4 yards from my tree and went about 100 yards after I hit him with the PSE super short and the Rage broadhead. He rough scores 128 and dressed at 186lbs. 10 pointer!


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

thats a nice 10 you got there


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice buck.


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Took him to the taxidermist for an official score and weigh. My scale was a little off he weighed 219 dressed and scores 143 5/8"!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

wolfdenstrings said:


> He was 4 yards from my tree and went about 100 yards after I hit him with the PSE super short and the Rage broadhead. He rough scores 128 and dressed at 186lbs. 10 pointer!


Congrats on the great Buck...


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats a hick of a deer. The pack attack is at it hard this year.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the pack.


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome deer man! Congrats


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Bill, Kelly and myself would like to thank you again for the invite to come and hunt with you. I can't wait till next year when we all get together agian. We had a lot of fun. By far the best week of hunting I have had. Got to meet alot of good people. Thanks Again


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

sc4x4truck said:


> Hey Bill, Kelly and myself would like to thank you again for the invite to come and hunt with you. I can't wait till next year when we all get together agian. We had a lot of fun. By far the best week of hunting I have had. Got to meet alot of good people. Thanks Again


 HAD A GREAT TIME BUDDY YOU GUYS ARE A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!BY THE WAY MARK SAID TURN IT DOWN ITS TO LOAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Where you hunting in Ohio? I saw plenty young bucks, nothing like Kelly's!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

HOYT68 said:


> HAD A GREAT TIME BUDDY YOU GUYS ARE A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!BY THE WAY MARK SAID TURN IT DOWN ITS TO LOAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


yeah well I belive Im going to get an evo


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Missed a 150" plus 8 pointer across the road from the house tonight. Shot right under him at 30yds. I had been in the stand for a whopping 5 minutes!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the pack.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Back up!


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

HEy team here is some video I took in ohio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5kQV6j6_zg


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

sc4x4truck said:


> HEy team here is some video I took in ohio
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5kQV6j6_zg


nice video Matt.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, I actually missed him on the last day of the hunt.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

There is always next year lol.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

hey guys hope everyone is having a good hunting season


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

I need the staff to pm me with there email addys so i can check my records to make sure I have every one. Thanks Matt


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

sc4x4truck said:


> Thanks, I actually missed him on the last day of the hunt.


That was a good looking buck. While I was hunting in Ohio I didn't even get a shot at one like that.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the pack.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning bump


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Gonna be doing some rut hunting in mid south Ga this weekend. I'm leaving around 10 in the morning so I can get up there hang stands, and hunt tom evening through Monday morning! I'm pumped!

Went to the same place 2 weeks ago and the rut was barely started so hopefully they'll be running around good and I can get one in bow range. Gonna hang 2 sets and hope for the best.

My GF and mom an dad will be hunting too. I'll keep y'all updated! 

Got my strings good and broke in and they're ready to eat! I'll post pics from the stand and what not Saturday.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Good luck Chase Take home some meat.


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

sc4x4truck said:


> Good luck Chase Take home some meat.


x2....hope you have a successful hunt


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Guys please get Matt your info so we can make sure the staff info is updated and correct. Thanks to all the staff members. I will be trying to make updates to the website this weekend.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Will do.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

up fpr the morning


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

if you are looking to buy a set of the best strings on the market just pm jason, matt or me and we'll hook you up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
bill


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

back to the top


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the best strings out there.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt for the best


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Morning bump from Colorado...


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Evening bump from Ohio.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

HOYT68 said:


> if you are looking to buy a set of the best strings on the market just pm jason, matt or me and we'll hook you up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> bill


Thats number 1 
get them while there hot


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Has anyone here ever shot in a Vegas League? I'm considering giving it a try.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Nothing came by me this weekend really. 

Seen 2 deer from the stand. Both small bucks cruisin...stalked up on 2 bedded does but blew it tryin to get a clear shot at 15 yards!

Try again next time...still trying to get on the board this year. Got til Jan 15th tho.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Chase I know the feeling I went scoreless for 2 seasons now


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Matt and Bill I'll get a hold of you guys this weekend. I am crazy busy at work right now.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the pack.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

lunchtime bump.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Matt and Bill I'll get a hold of you guys this weekend. I am crazy busy at work right now.


sounds good bud, its a crazy week here also.....................


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds good Jason

Just want to wish everyone a safe and happy Thanksgiving


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Happy turkey day!!


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are some pics of my Apex 7.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the best strings out there.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Back up for the morning


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

johnh1720 said:


> Here are some pics of my Apex 7.


Hey John that bow look good your going to have to tell me who you used for the coating. I got a rootbeer ovation on the way.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

No problem Matt. Give me a call when you get a chance.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

morning bump


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone hunting this weekend?


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

gun hunting in morning and going to a vegas 450 toys for tots shoot at 1130 then back gunnen whitetails in after noon


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Good luck with both......sounds like a great way to spend the day.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

proXarchery said:


> gun hunting in morning and going to a vegas 450 toys for tots shoot at 1130 then back gunnen whitetails in after noon


Good luck man! Hope you kill one and shoot the lights out lol.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Good luck out there.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Up top. 

Hey Jason any new news coming for 2011?


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

185 lb 3 1/2 yr old 7pt with encore pistol. a












lot like the bow only more range


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

*no deer just a turkey had small bucks close but the slammer was not clear*


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like you been busy this year!


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like some one is on a killing spree lol


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice man! Congrats.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

late night bump


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice job Rick.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

another doe down this after noon --- 5 degrees-- the pistol strikes again. it is fr--- cold out there buddy.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

be takin the bow back out soon


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Once again good job Rick.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Anybody going out after Xmas?

Im off the 17-24 so I'm hoping to go a time or two back home. 

Merry Christmas btw!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Time to put new strings on that target bow!!!!!!!!!!!!!join the pack!!!and treat your bow to the best [wolfden]!!!!!!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Been blizzard conditions here in northern illinois hoping for a warm up. Killed three with gun no luck with bow yet...


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Those of you in the Midwest and East coast have been suffering with some severe weather. It was in the 60s here in Colorado today!


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

BuckeyeNative said:


> Those of you in the Midwest and East coast have been suffering with some severe weather. It was in the 60s here in Colorado today!


Yep. In the 20s down here on the coast with 20 MPH winds. It's pert near chilly!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

its 8 below right now. it sucks


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

It was 8-10 below all night at work.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ITs 11 degrees here this morning thank god im of don't have to go out in it.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

5 with wind chill of 5 -10 below ---- time for indoor shootin


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Wished we had an indoor range here


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

BAck up to the top


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Got my string and cables put on my new ATHENS IBEX. Thanks Jason for building me such a GREAT set. They're exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

To the top for the pack


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

back up top for the best


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the pack.


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Evening bump from Colorado! Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

illinois is gettin more snow ........... i have spots on an indoor league team for any staffers that are close to dixon illinois. pm me for details


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the pack.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

On up!

Bout to get another order or 2 from me fellas!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Evening bump.....hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

BTW.....anyone going to the ATA?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

I will be there Friday and Saturday in the Smooth Stability booth.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope all the staff has a merry Christmas


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

merry christmas everyone


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

proXarchery said:


> merry christmas everyone


MERRY CHRISTMAS................................ BE SAFE...................:thumbs_up


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all my fellow staffers.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas guys!

Have a good one and stay warm. Hah


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ttt for the best strings


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Evening bump from Colorado!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Hope everyone had a good christmas. now lets get on to new years....


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope all the staff had a great Chrstmas and is ready for a great new year


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

3 weeks till indoor leagues start...


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Lets get out there staffers and sell them strings indoors are startin up time for new strings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Lets go staff lets keep us up top above the rest, lets show them we are the best.


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Evening bump from Colorado!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Howdy everybody!

Back up top where this thread belongs


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Evening bump from Colorado


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Only a few more weeks until 3D season starts in eastern NC. Then we can show everyone else how to follow the pack because they cannot catch up!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

The more I shoot the more I love these strings.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

johnh1720 said:


> the more i shoot the more i love these strings.


i know what you mean john !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

I have been shooting mine almost daily and have no complaints. If you're considering purchasing new/aftermarket strings give Wolfden a try!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JJ57 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jason's strings are very posssibly some of the best there are out there. Paying allot more to have a name brand is no longer the way to go. Smaller string companies take a little more pride in producing a better product an have a better customer service base. In my opinion these are some of the finest strings I have ever used in 46 years of archery. Don't take my word for it, give them a try and become part of the "Wolf Pack". I feel the cream always rises to the top and it won't be long before Jason and Wolfden strings are going to become a very desireable accessory on any hunters or target shooters bows. JJ


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

JJ57 said:


> Jason's strings are very posssibly some of the best there are out there. Paying allot more to have a name brand is no longer the way to go. Smaller string companies take a little more pride in producing a better product an have a better customer service base. In my opinion these are some of the finest strings I have ever used in 46 years of archery. Don't take my word for it, give them a try and become part of the "Wolf Pack". I feel the cream always rises to the top and it won't be long before Jason and Wolfden strings are going to become a very desireable accessory on any hunters or target shooters bows. JJ


Exactly what he said.


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

I have to agree with those comments. The strings I ordered from Jason have performed flawlessly, showing minimal wear after hours of use. If you're in the market for new strings you need to seriously consider Wolfden.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for some awesome strings.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ok guys lets get soome orders in


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll be Shooting Wolfden strings in Gainesville for the ASA shoot in a few weeks. I'm pumped!

Jason order inquiry sent.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Good luck at Gainesville Chase.


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

ChrisS said:


> Good luck at Gainesville Chase.


Wish you the best


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

chasek said:


> i'll be shooting wolfden strings in gainesville for the asa shoot in a few weeks. I'm pumped!
> 
> Jason order inquiry sent.


 keep us posted on how you do chase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Show them what wolfden can do to a bow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Lets see some pics of your strings guys lets show the world jasons work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

I will get a picture up of my strings soon. I had them on my Monster all season and they are showing no wear or stretch, and I shoot my bows A LOT. They get run through the mill pretty hard with me.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations to all of you. Hope you have a wonderful and properous year......


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

ChrisS said:


> Good luck at Gainesville Chase.





BuckeyeNative said:


> Wish you the best





HOYT68 said:


> keep us posted on how you do chase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Show them what wolfden can do to a bow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Will do guys thanks!

I'm shooting in Hunter I reckon. Would shoot Novice but it's all known and that ain't my kinda 3D'n lol.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Shot an indoor 3d shoot yesterday , i didnt do to hot . there were some awesome shooters including several pros, i had fun though......


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for the pack


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Bump from Colorado


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Good luck Chase finish strong and lead the way


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

psefan said:


> Shot an indoor 3d shoot yesterday , i didnt do to hot . there were some awesome shooters including several pros, i had fun though......


i hear ya bill i shot a lil indoors the other day and all pros were there getting ready for florida, i held my own with them tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

HOYT68 said:


> i hear ya bill i shot a lil indoors the other day and all pros were there getting ready for florida, i held my own with them tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You had to be useing that PSE cause that dang Hoyt would not have took it. LMao


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Back tothe top for the pack


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Well D season starts Feb 12 here can't wait


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Back to the top


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

3-d season is just around the corner. Get your string orders in now.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

The pse held up . Id say that 75% were pse 15 mathews then a mix. pse reps were shooting it to. hoyt is may 2nd bow of choice right beside a shot to the head...lol


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

If you shot a Mathews you wouldn't need the shoot to the head.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Late night bump for the pack.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Mathews to slow for me il stick to my omen.......


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

They do shoot good, Im just not much on a split limb bow.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

to the top for the pack


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Happy Thursday to y'all fellers!


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

wonder what happend to wolfden string staff great strings but no support from staff members. To bad so sad.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

whats up with every body have new bows on the way to BPS, Should be smoking. Have new redhead bow by bowtech coming soon.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

kellynmb said:


> wonder what happend to wolfden string staff great strings but no support from staff members. To bad so sad.


I did my part in supporting them but I was told that the staff has been dissolved. That came directly from Jason.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

I need all staff to contact me asap either by email [email protected] or call me 843 997 3525 Thanks Matt


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

ya looks like the ones that do the most support are the ones that get forgotten. Ya John thats a shame the staff was writing and talking to the head of the pack a lot, Didnt mean to say that the whole staff was to blame I think the ones that tried to support Wolfden and really cared about the product,Dont have to say names but I now we had some thing in the works like shirts or decals that me and Matt were working on but o well keep in touch maybe all of us get together for a hunt some where, Good Luck this year shooting


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

let me no if things change


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

johnh1720 said:


> I did my part in supporting them but I was told that the staff has been dissolved. That came directly from Jason.


dont know but I heard a little from Matt about it , He tried to get in touch with him no word yet.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Back TTT....thinking about ordering a new string for my Mathews Triumph for Indoors. Something with Blue and Silver maybe???

whatta you guys think?


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Evening bump from Colorado. I have shot hundreds of arrows with these strings and still no stretch, glad to have them on my bow.

Hanesie....what color is the bow your considering blue/silver strings for?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

kellynmb said:


> dont know but I heard a little from Matt about it , He tried to get in touch with him no word yet.


Jason texted Bill and told him that "From this point forward other than you and Matt if u choose to stay on the rest of the staff is dissolved." This was Monday February 7th.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats a shame but any way I have moved on to If you think about it I sent a resume in to you for hunting staff smooyh stability. Hey stay in touch and like i said we will all have to get together on a hunt some where I know you and Matt talk a lot let him know, Thanks for what you have done and good luck.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

kellynmb said:


> Thats a shame but any way I have moved on to If you think about it I sent a resume in to you for hunting staff smooyh stability. Hey stay in touch and like i said we will all have to get together on a hunt some where I know you and Matt talk a lot let him know, Thanks for what you have done and good luck.


Pm sent to you Kelly.


----------

